# Moving to Uk from Spain - Spouse Visa Questions



## Louloubells (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I´ve lived in Spain most of my life (I´m 31) and due to lack of work opportunities I´m looking to move to Uk, I´ve been married to my Moroccan husband since 2008 and have a 4 month old baby, we both (baby and I) have British passports. My husband has a 10 year visa within the Schengen area. To start off, I intend to go to a distant relative´s house until I can find work and pay for my own rent and then when I´m settled, apply for my husbands visa.
I have so many questions and Im getting really confused with all the info on the internet:
1) Since my baby will be coming with me from the start, can I apply for Child Tax Credit once I have a job in sight? Childcare care costs are amazingly expensive and I need to work as much as I can in order to get my husband over and I have no one to look after my son while Im working.
2) Is there any way for my husband to come with me from the start? Do I have to be "settled" for him to come to Uk with us?
We dont intend to live of benefits, we just want to work, anyone who lives in Southern Spain knows how hard it is to make a living here at the moment, hubby´s been 2 years unemployed and I´m currently working as a waitress for a Spanish restaurant earning 3€ and hour, 10 hours/day, 6 days/week.
Can someone advise me of the current work situation in Southwest uk? I´m not fussy, I was thinking of doing care work, but again, I am unexperienced and would be looking to work in a place where I could obtain some training. 
Any advise is gratefully welcomed, thank you all!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a son in the south west, he tells me that things are not good, unemployment is high, wages are poor, and it is a very expensive area to live. He has a job, but is working from day to day always wondering if he will still be employed next week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Louloubells said:


> Hi everyone!
> I´ve lived in Spain most of my life (I´m 31) and due to lack of work opportunities I´m looking to move to Uk, I´ve been married to my Moroccan husband since 2008 and have a 4 month old baby, we both (baby and I) have British passports. My husband has a 10 year visa within the Schengen area. To start off, I intend to go to a distant relative´s house until I can find work and pay for my own rent and then when I´m settled, apply for my husbands visa.
> I have so many questions and Im getting really confused with all the info on the internet:
> 1) Since my baby will be coming with me from the start, can I apply for Child Tax Credit once I have a job in sight? Childcare care costs are amazingly expensive and I need to work as much as I can in order to get my husband over and I have no one to look after my son while Im working.


I think you need to pass a habitual residence test before you are eligible for CTC and WTC. If you are British citizen and are moving longterm to UK, you should be ok, but you first have to apply. Just phone the helpline on +44 289 053 8192 from Spain or 0845 300 3900 in UK.



> 2) Is there any way for my husband to come with me from the start? Do I have to be "settled" for him to come to Uk with us?
> We dont intend to live of benefits, we just want to work, anyone who lives in Southern Spain knows how hard it is to make a living here at the moment, hubby´s been 2 years unemployed and I´m currently working as a waitress for a Spanish restaurant earning 3€ and hour, 10 hours/day, 6 days/week.


Your husband should apply for EEA Family Permit because you have been exercising your community rights in Spain. When issued, he can accompany you to UK.
See EEA and Swiss nationals - visa application guide
and UK Border Agency | UK Border Agency in Spain
It should be issued pretty promptly and free. Within 6 months of arrival (or before the permit expires), he should apply for his residence card on form EEA2, which is valid for 5 years.



> Can someone advise me of the current work situation in Southwest uk? I´m not fussy, I was thinking of doing care work, but again, I am unexperienced and would be looking to work in a place where I could obtain some training.
> Any advise is gratefully welcomed, thank you all!


As stated, employment situation isn't good in UK, and there is a lot of competition for all kinds of work. Care work is one area for which there are some vacancies, as there is a high turnover of staff, perhaps reflecting the strenuous nature of the work. At least as a prime retirement area, the Southwest has a lot of private residential and nursing homes, and good ones should offer on-the-job training and day release course (e.g. NVQ) and other training opportunities at FE colleges. Wages are around minimum wage levels, currently £5.93/hour, rising to £6.08 on 1st Oct.


----------



## Louloubells (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help! I´ve checked the links you sent and it seems quite straightforward. I mentioned moving to the Southwest because thats where my relative lives, but we would like to move elsewhere once we get used to living in UK. 
Thanks again!


----------

